# Fish Pictures



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Sorry it has taken me so long to post these pictures. Between working alot of OT, massage therapy, and practicing with my bow....I've had very liitle time to post.

My husband and I have been up north a couple of time. One of the trips we took Fishinboy. Another one we went with Huntnut and his wife. I'm just going to post the pics all together.











Huntnut and his wife, she fought this fish for approx. 45min when it finally had enough and said bye-bye. It took off down stream with a wonderful display of acrobatics!!!











Huntnut's wife with another hook up.









QS with a rainbow










QS with a brown


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

One of the weekends ( Saturday) I dropped Rivernut and fishinboy off to float a river. With my shoulder being bad I can't row right now. So I dropped them off and headed over to a different river to fish from shore. Here are some pictures of the fish they caught.










Fishinboy with the fisrt catch of the day










Rivernut with a nice rainbow










Rivernut with a brown trout










Rivernut with a nice brown trout!!! WOW look at those white rings  

That day I fished over at tippy. I hooked into a ton of fish. The salmon were fresh and full of energy. I don't think I hooked into one that didn't come out of the water!!! It was AWESOME!!!!!

I met a couple down there that really needed some help. they went to a local tackle store and they hooked them up with junk!!!!! They sold them big water rods( downrigger rods) , 20# test, torpedos for wt. and anchors for hooks. they weren't getting anything and were getting really frusted. You could see the fish swimming away as their lines were pulled thru!!!! We started talking and I helped them out. We went to the store and got 10# main line, and 8# leader. We got them a pack of wts. that had bbs, 3ots, 7s and 5s. we bought them some egg hooks and flies. I showed them how to tye an eggball. I even let them use my rod so they could see the difference. I tried to use their rods but they were way to stiff. You couldn't feel anything unless you were snagged on a rock. I can't believe that people from the tac. shop sold them this crap!!!! They bascially told them to go down there and snag! Once we converted their line and wt. and hooks, the guy started to get some on. His wife wasn't , so when I hooked into to a couple more I let her fight them on my rod. I think they will continue to come back and use the right technique instead of the snagging tech. I told them about this site and how nice and informative everyone was. I hope they join and help others who don't know the difference between fishing and snagging!!!!!

QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Sunday the 3 of us spent it at one of our favorite spots. The fishng was awesome and the people were friendly! We started fishing around 10 am and had to head for home around 7 pm. First cast in the hole....hook up for me Gotta love when that happens. There were some guys standing up stream from us. They said they worked that hole for a couple hours in the mornign and got nothing Guess it's my secret bait

There were a ton of fish there. We had a great day,. I had to set my rod down because my shoulder and hip were killing me. I have to put the handle of my rod on my hip to help hold the wt(keep some of the wt off my shoulder). I had bruises along my hip and belly from fighting so many fish that weekend 

Here are a couple of pictures from that day









Rivernut with his first salmon of the day. He landed that badboy on 8# main and 6# leader Way to go BABY your AWESOME!!!!!










Nice brown on an eggball. What beautiful colors!!










QS with a rainbow









QS with her 2nd salmon. First one isn't on the digital, I have to get it developed. I went to get the digital out of the truck on one of my arm breaks


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

It was really warm that day so we decided to take a dip to cool off.




















Even after our much needed cool off, the action was still HOT!!!!!
Rivernuts 2nd salmon of the day









QS's 3rd salmon of the day









Look where that hook is...can't get much better than that!!!!
I use a little bit of extra yarn on my eggballs so I can tell where my hook is at. I ALWAYS break off when it is foul hooked!!!
's 3rd salmon of the day










Fishinboy tying yet another rig. He hooked into about 25 fish. He is still learning how to land them. He almost had one landed but it broke off YOu'll get there kiddo. Just keep trying 


We had a WONDERFUL time up north as ALWAYS

QS


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice fish.... Very impressive

How about putting this thread into NW Rivers?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Good job. I know the hole you are in. A few weeks ago it was one of the only holes to hold salmon. My wife caught her first salmon out of the same but from the other side of the river. 

I'm surprised by all the trout in there though. Apparently raising the size limit there did some good.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

SFK,

You got 2 out of the 3 rivers we fished. Guess what the 3rd one is? 

Shoeman, I will post something to get them to check out the pictures here. I would like to leave the thread in here so we can get some hits on it. I have so few people come to this forum!!! 

We absolutely had a blast!!!! We always do when we can get up there and fish!!!!


QS


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Some nice fish there QS


----------



## reeldeal3 (Aug 27, 2002)

nice pics! i bet you guys had alot of fun catching those hogs!!


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey QS those are some nice looking fish you got there.  I have never caught a fish that big. I don't even know if I would know what to do with it.  The bigest fish I caught was an 12 or so inch large mouth this year. But I didn't really get out much. I went and shot at a 3D range in Milan, Adams Archery, and it was really nice. They said that they are gonna have a women's leauge and a couples leauge this spring. I think that Mark and I will join the couple but I am debating joing the womens. It will be a blast. The course really hones your hunting skills. They have raised platforms and sitting shots and lots of diffrent annimals. They even have a moving target. I hit it but not in the right place.  Well I an gonna quit blabbing. Good luck huntin this year. Hopefully your shoulder will hold up for ya.
April


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

April,


We are having an outing this weekend coming up for the guys and the gals!!!!! Why don't you and Mark come along. I can get you into some of those big fish!!! They are way to much fun to fight and land!!!!! 

I would like to join a league out this way but I haven't found one yet. I'm still looking...if anyone knows of one close to Howell, MI let me know



QS


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

ROFL.....

Queen...do me a favor and call me tonight...I can't for the life of me remember where we were hookin those fish!!! LOL 

Too many rivers, not enough brain. I'm losing all sense of orientation.
Tell Marc his lures worked too well that weekend  

Aitch and I hit the rivers again this weekend...the river we floated down a couple weekends ago is heatin up...we caught some beauty trout behind the spawners up stream!!!! hint hint hint

Our favorite hole is still full of fish....we flossed quite a few. How bout a 24 pounder on 4 lb test??? LOL...took me an hour to beach..hehee.....(however, it was the only one I landed on 4lb!)

Tell Marc I have a new record for him to beat in that river 

Also, I bumped into a guy holdin 2 fish for a picture........guess what he was holdin? 

Call me.....I have news!

Hunt


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just to dispell any rumors about SFK's post missing-
He asked me to remove it. It had nothing to do with a "2 year old mentality" or games. 
It was done to keep the river anonymous

Srry


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Thanks Shoeman!!!!!! 


I was worried about what was happening in the other forums! I really didn't want that to start in here!!! I read a couple of posts about some game playing and fighting in the other forum. Just call me PARANOID I got a pm also from SFK...thanks again for taking the time to fill me in!!!!!



QS


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Huntnut,


I'm glad you and Ricth had a great weekend!!!! I worked all weekend  But that's okay cause I went to the Kid Rock concert....hehehehehe We are going to the outing this weekend in Baldwin. I'm not sure if we will just fish the PM or hit other rivers. Are you guys going to make it to the outing? Awsome on the Trout! Got any pics!?!?!? 

QS


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sorry about the confusion. He should have asked you to remove it.

Paranoia is right.  
Walking on eggshells isn't all that cool either.... 

See ya in Baldwin.... 2 days and counting


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

COOL pics Queensalmon, Rivernut, and Fishinboy!! I enjoyed your trip with you...lol

Now I am REALLY geeked about this weekend!! See y'all there!
FISH ONNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

Great looking fish, QS. Man, I get that aching feeling seeing those to skip out of school, go buy me those wader's that F4S has been promising me, and go to my parent's cabin on Wolf Lake. HMMM, Dale is out of town. Maybe I will

Annie


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by QueenSalmon _
> *Thanks Shoeman!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't SuperModerator anymore and it is still happening...Hmmmm?????

Talk about cooking the WRONG Goose....


----------

